# Skin/Allergy problems



## Kiwipete (May 16, 2016)

Hi I'm a newbie--first post and it's for help!
My wife and I had an apartment in Mallorca which we had to sell as she became allergic to something resulting in bright red blotches over her face and arms--itchy, scaly awful. A local german Doctor said she had seen such a problem rarely and it was due to a plant on the island(unspecified--she did not know what one) and the only solution was move away.We did
After 2 years we tried the Costa del Sol and settled on an area between Estapona and Puerto Banus. We went over a total of 6 times usually for a week minimum without any reaction and on the last trip bought another apartment. When we moved in for a weeks holiday the dreaded rash reappeared. The last trip we did it happened on day 2. She controls it with Protopic cream(a steroid) but the GP has advised continued use will damage her skin and immune system.
We have seen so many Doctors/Specialists but no-one seems to know what is going on. 
Has anyone heard of this before and has there been any solutions??
Thank you:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Kiwipete said:


> Hi I'm a newbie--first post and it's for help!
> My wife and I had an apartment in Mallorca which we had to sell as she became allergic to something resulting in bright red blotches over her face and arms--itchy, scaly awful. A local german Doctor said she had seen such a problem rarely and it was due to a plant on the island(unspecified--she did not know what one) and the only solution was move away.We did
> After 2 years we tried the Costa del Sol and settled on an area between Estapona and Puerto Banus. We went over a total of 6 times usually for a week minimum without any reaction and on the last trip bought another apartment. When we moved in for a weeks holiday the dreaded rash reappeared. The last trip we did it happened on day 2. She controls it with Protopic cream(a steroid) but the GP has advised continued use will damage her skin and immune system.
> We have seen so many Doctors/Specialists but no-one seems to know what is going on.
> ...




... has she had the standard allergy tests here in Spain?

When we first came over, I mentioned that I was allergic to nuts and antibiotics. I had an appointment within the week at our local hospital for a full allergy screening. Absolutely wonderful. I now have a printout of what I can take and what I can't. I also found out that I was allergic to more than I realized.


----------



## Kiwipete (May 16, 2016)

Thanks--no not in Spain but has had in UK.. Might be worth a punt though
Cheers


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kiwipete said:


> Hi I'm a newbie--first post and it's for help!
> My wife and I had an apartment in Mallorca which we had to sell as she became allergic to something resulting in bright red blotches over her face and arms--itchy, scaly awful. A local german Doctor said she had seen such a problem rarely and it was due to a plant on the island(unspecified--she did not know what one) and the only solution was move away.We did
> After 2 years we tried the Costa del Sol and settled on an area between Estapona and Puerto Banus. We went over a total of 6 times usually for a week minimum without any reaction and on the last trip bought another apartment. When we moved in for a weeks holiday the dreaded rash reappeared. The last trip we did it happened on day 2. She controls it with Protopic cream(a steroid) but the GP has advised continued use will damage her skin and immune system.
> We have seen so many Doctors/Specialists but no-one seems to know what is going on.
> ...


 Could it be something uncomplicated like soap powder, fabric conditioner, airfreshener, shake n vac? I say this because I'm allergic to shake n vac and febreze - it brings me out in a nasty rash on exposed areas of my skin.

Jo xxx


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Other common things that cause rashes are nickel in watch straps and jewellery as well as skin contact with cheap leather furniture (this has chemicals in the tanning process that irritate skin as well as sachets of anti-Mould chemicals hidden within the furniture).
Our son has had eczema since birth and our family GP recommended using Aveeno cream (this is made from colloidal oatmeal and avoids us needing to use steroid creams).
Steroid creams cause skin thinning and make the user more susceptible to skin damage and infections with extended use.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Kiwipete (May 16, 2016)

Checked all those. Wendy is very aware of inherent chemical constituents so checks every thing out. Also it happens too quick to be a usage item we think.


----------



## Kiwipete (May 16, 2016)

Also aware of these things--apartment was empty so no furniture to start with, and food much the same as here (UK) The Aveeno cream might be worth looking at though--thank you.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Aveeno is a really, really good line of products for allergies. I have eczema and have to be careful with detergents and soaps. Here in Spain, they also have products that combine Aveeno and the Instituto Español, which also specialises in skin sensitivities, and they have many, many excellent products. You can get these products in Primor, pharmacies and anywhere that sells those types of products. I've even seen them in the Chinese bazaars. Here's a line of the products:

Perfumeria y Cosmetica - Geles, perfumes, cremas, aceites corporales - Instituto Español

Skin Care, Hair, Face, Sun & Baby Products | AVEENO®

Edit to add: I just noticed it's Avena (not Aveeno) that has products with Instituto Español.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Given that you have seen several doctors re this condition,what diagnosis have you been given?
What steps have you taken to identify the plant that the German Dr in Majorca thought might be the origin of the rash?


----------



## Kiwipete (May 16, 2016)

Thanks Allheart--will check these out too


----------



## Kiwipete (May 16, 2016)

Thanks Emlyn--UK Specialist cannot specify a "plant origin" but results of patch test shows several common/uncommon chemicals Wendy is allergic to. His diagnosis? Allergy complaint and will have it forever. be careful. No idea about plants.
The Mallorcan Doctor did not know what plant but was the only one who said the symptoms had been seen before, and could be helped by massive Cortisone injections every 6 months or leave the Island. Chose the latter course.
Saw specialists in Mallorca as well but not identified. Don't really know how to pursue the plant thing further.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Allergies, unless they are very obvious, are difficult to pinpoint. I had eczema for years, different tests, pills, potions............ nothing was found. By chance (long story) I stopped eating wheat and the eczema disappeared! Then a couple of years ago, my forearms, face and ankles came up in an awful rash, I was so itchy, swollen and bright red - my face scared people. My GP decided I was allergic to sunlight, then it was simply light and to stay covered at all times, then it was my face cream/hair dye/perfume/house dust...he referred me to a specialist who said it had to be sun as it was only appearing on exposed skin - the fact I'd lived in Spain for 5 years with no symptoms just meant that my skin had had enough and was now rebelling. So my doctors notes have declared me photosensitive. However, I did my own research and we were trying to sell our house at the time and I used to prepare the house for viewings, vacuuming etc - and I sussed it!!!! It was, without any doubt "shake n vac" - hence the exposed areas of skin. I know longer use that product and I havent had any rash since!

The moral of my story is that doctors can try to cure the symptoms with creams etc, but its not always easy for them to find the causes. Its something you may be able to look into on a day to day, eliminating basis ???


----------



## Kiwipete (May 16, 2016)

Sorry Ellyn seems as if my reply did not get thru. Saw several Drs in mallorca but only 1 seemed to talk sense but she did not know what plant was responsible. Uk Drs--again several-- are at a loss except to say it is eczema and will always be a problem. Patch testing throws up some chemicals--common as well so Wendy has a list of things to avoid and is particularly careful when going to Spain taking know stuff with her. Also it hits her almost immediately so it is hard to pin down a product etc within such a short timeframe. Area we are now in does not have massive vegetation around it, we are on top floor of 5 and about 2km from coast. before we have stayed on the coast and also slightly inland both sides of the A-7 Thanks


----------



## ch1ckpea (Jul 22, 2015)

You could try seeking alternative therapies such as a chinese medicine, naturopathy or homeopathy. It doesn't sound as if you have anything to lose by making some enquiries or at least doing some research since your wife has not found any relief from conventional therapies.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Kiwipete said:


> Sorry Ellyn seems as if my reply did not get thru. Saw several Drs in mallorca but only 1 seemed to talk sense but she did not know what plant was responsible. Uk Drs--again several-- are at a loss except to say it is eczema and will always be a problem. Patch testing throws up some chemicals--common as well so Wendy has a list of things to avoid and is particularly careful when going to Spain taking know stuff with her. Also it hits her almost immediately so it is hard to pin down a product etc within such a short timeframe. Area we are now in does not have massive vegetation around it, we are on top floor of 5 and about 2km from coast. before we have stayed on the coast and also slightly inland both sides of the A-7 Thanks


I didn't understand until now that it's been diagnosed as eczema. This might help... I have a corticosteroid cream that I use when my eczema acts up. Here in Spain the brand I use is called Suniderma. You can buy this over the counter or by prescription to save $. I rarely need it, and I just get tiny reactions on my fingers primarily. I use it a twice a day, and within a few days it's gone. Have you tried that? This topical cream doesn't have the systemic side effects of oral corticosteroids.


----------

